# 66/67 GTO Shift Linkage



## bowtie30 (Aug 10, 2014)

Is their any difference in the Shifter Linkage between a 66/67 GTO with a Muncie 4 Speed ? Thanks.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Yes,


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

everything
use 67 its ALOT better

nice pics junior


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I had the original shifter in my 66 converted over to use 67 and up linkage, it was a good move.


----------

